# what loft would be better



## canfordpigeons (May 25, 2009)

out of 
a 6ft/4ft with a 3ft/6ft avery
or
6ft/8ft no avery


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Are you limited to 6 X 8 in floor space in dimensions?

Your needs will be determined by what type of loft you want, if you plan on breeding you need a breeders area/young bird area in your loft, and do you plan to fly them?

Pigeons should always have some type of aviary, and excellent ventilation, and protection from wind rain and predators.

I would go with a larger loft and build a window type aviary in one of the walls.


----------

